# Would this be a good example..........



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

....of the quality of the new AristoCraft tender mounted Plug'n'Play socket pcb?










A brand new Pacific loco tender that was like this out of the box for a Remote Control Systems battery R/C and P8 sound installation.
The corrosion was easy enough to remove and the pcb lacquered, but I ask you............?

Not good enough AristoCraft.

I will show progress on the installation next week after the battery packs arrive.

Incidentally this tender does not have a rear mounted light but there are two pads on the pcb for Rear Light wiring.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, looks like moisture damage. Was there any visible damage to the box? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

No Greg. 
The box was pristine. No water damage. Tender wrapped in plastic sheet. 

The loco has been test run only and the owner is not the sort of person to: 
A). Get it wet and 
B). Put it away wet. 

There was no corrosion on the underside of the pcb, but there was what looked like strands of a gluey "stuff" all over underneath.


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Looks like the board was not cleaned properly after final assembly of components.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Probably be more like this. Just as the discussion about the Chinese manufactoring in another thread. To cut costs, they cut corners.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

This thread was not meant to bash Chinese manufacture per se. 

In this World you only get what you pay for. 
Once upon a time I had my printed circuit boards (pcb's) made here in Australia. Eventually the low cost of having them made in China put the Australian pcb maker out of business. I now source the pcb's from China and the quality is as good as they were when made here. 
Are they less expensive? Nope. Not any more they are not. 
Still, that is how the free market works. Undercut the competition until they are out of business then raise the prices.


----------

